# php tutorial/help installing cubecart



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

I just got website hosting and logged in my admin cp and not sure what to do like install temps,etc does anyone know any simpler links to tutorials to get me started.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

What kind of control pannel does your webhost use? If it's something custom, your best bet is to contact them.


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

it's cPanelX

or do you mean somthing else?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: php tutorial/help*



BriceD said:


> I just got website hosting and logged in my admin cp and not sure what to do like install temps,etc does anyone know any simpler links to tutorials to get me started.


What exactly are you trying to do that you need a tutorial for?


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

To start off, I wanted to install a template

(I already have 1 ready to be uploaded)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: php tutorial/help*



BriceD said:


> To start off, I wanted to install a template
> 
> (I already have 1 ready to be uploaded)


Exactly what kind of template  ? A website template composed of HTML files? A website template that is just an image file?


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

its a image


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: php tutorial/help*



BriceD said:


> its a image


If you have an image that is a layout of a web design, you'll need to either convert it to HTML yourself or hire someone to covert the image layout into an HTML based template.

The more detailed information you can give about your situation, the better answers we can give


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

is there a such thing as a like flash website builder thats professional looking??

Im not the type to quit but I feel this might be too time consuming, like a website builder that upload professional looking templates just by clicking "upload template"?

when i saw website builder i mean like how geocities has the drag and drop sort of thing.

OR

can i hire somone to make me a site and itd be easier for me to edit based off the work he's done? I perfer not since ima kid with only a $500 budget for a website/clothing

but thx


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: php tutorial/help*



> is there a such thing as a like flash website builder thats professional looking??
> 
> Im not the type to quit but I feel this might be too time consuming, like a website builder that upload professional looking templates just by clicking "upload template"?


Depends on your criteria for "professional". I would say that you're probably not going to get the best results out of anything that is "point and click".

It takes some time to learn how to build a website the right way.



> can i hire somone to make me a site and itd be easier for me to edit based off the work he's done?


Depends on how much you want to learn. But yes, you can outsource the design of your site, or the HTML coding of your template. Places like rentacoder.com have people that you can hire to turn your image layout into an HTML design that you can upload to a site.

Once the layout is in HTML form, you can use software like Nvu - The Complete Web Authoring System for Linux, Macintosh and Windows to open up the HTML and edit it to your needs.


----------



## burgensteen (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

If I were you id give an ecommerce database type system a go,
I use CubeCart and love it, its easy to adjust with little php, css knowledge or you can buy excellent templates from somewhere like cubecartforums.org along with extra add ons.

Im a premium menber there, its just set up a few days ago, so theres not too much there at the moment but give it a week or two + I could give you the web address of some programmers from there that create good skins and mods.
If youve not got much money, i would go for Cubecart.


----------



## expo (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

You could find a coder to install the template pretty cheap. A custom layout is going to be way out of your budget.

Ask every question imaginable in the forums for your cart and if someone seems helpful send them a pm and offer them $20 paypal to install the template.

Nine times out of ten they will do it.

Saves you lots of time that you could be spending marketing instead of being the webmaster.


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

i was using e107.org: News

but im having problems adding a banner, i saved a banner in the i think ftp folder

so when i select the banner it shows but when i try to save it i get an error, 

i want to use somthing like cubecart but i really dont wanna buy anything and not know how to use it.

or would it sound right giving somone my account since i get hosting for free by posting?


----------



## expo (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

e107 is not a shopping cart script. I have worked with it before. For what it does a hacked up installation of Wordpress would work better.

btw, cubecart is as free as e107.

what was the error you were getting? And did you go to the e107 forums for help?


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

ok thanks nevermind the e107 besides the forum didnt reply

i didnt know cubecart was free i thought it was $79, 

cubecart is having cookie issues with my pc, i cant download the install guide

i thought i knew how to install it (move the cubecart folder to my cms? folder)

could somone tell me how to install it?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: php tutorial/help*



BriceD said:


> i didnt know cubecart was free i thought it was $79


It costs money to remove their copyright byline or something along those lines.


----------



## expo (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

pm me your email address, I will email you the install guide



BriceD said:


> ok thanks nevermind the e107 besides the forum didnt reply
> 
> i didnt know cubecart was free i thought it was $79,
> 
> ...


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

my bad i didnt think yall would reply so fast but I downloaded the guide and reading.


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

Index of /store

does this look right?

or did i mess up? the guide has a differnt version of what im using but i thought the installation would still be the same.


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

hey do you have AIM?


----------



## expo (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

who? . . . .


----------



## expo (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

and that url is not working for me


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

my host server is down, It should come back up soon. I might switch to a more reliable host.


----------



## expo (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

It's been down for 21 hours? Definitely time to jump ship.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: php tutorial/help*



expo said:


> It's been down for 21 hours?


I don't think it was working when it was posted, so it's probably been a couple of days or more.


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

it was working, i posted it at night but the next dat it stopped working (host went down), im kinda glad this happened before i had a big site up and running. im using aonservers.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: php tutorial/help*



BriceD said:


> it was working, i posted it at night but the next dat it stopped working (host went down), im kinda glad this happened before i had a big site up and running. im using aonservers.com


Definitely, this is the best time to weed out bad hosts.

You can find a few recommendations here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/hosting/


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

its back up, can somone check the link for me and tell me if im doin somthin wrong or where im at


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: php tutorial/help*



BriceD said:


> its back up, can somone check the link for me and tell me if im doin somthin wrong or where im at


Looks like you forgot to upload some files. You uploaded all the right directories, but you have to upload the files that are in that main directory as well.

The one that has the index.php page.


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

Finally, i made it to the install page

but i keep getting permission errors

does anybody know how i can fix this?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

What exact permissions errors are you getting? Post the errors here and we can help you with them. Specifics man...they are the key to getting help 

It may just be a matter of changing the permissions on a file or folder (they usually give you instructions on how to do this in the help file).


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

Please make sure the following file permissions are set correctly:
current permission / required permission

images/uploads/ 0755 0777 

images/uploads/thumbs/ 0755 0777

includes/global.inc.php 0644 0777

pear/tmp/ 0755 0777


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

These video tutorials should help you out (found on the cubecart support site).

The first one, called "Installing Cube Cart" will show you how to change file/folder permissions in your FTP program.


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

thx i watched the video but it says (im on step 3)

"prior to running this installation, you will need to have created a MySQL database in your domain account. Enter those values here"

how do I do the MySQL part? thx n advance


----------



## burgensteen (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

Do you have fantastico on your server, if so you can do an automatc install of CC + have you removed the upgrade.php after you have ponted your browser to it (www.shopname.upgrape.php).
If you dont have fantastico, you should have something saying 'create new mysql' in your cpanel, just click on that, click on add new database, put a name of your choice, then create user, name and password of your choice, then run the cc install and fill in required feilds with this info.DO NOT USE YOUR ROOT USERNAME AND ROOT PASSWORD


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*

about Fantastico, I have it and it has CubeCart installation option but when I try to install it, it says "- No valid directory name provided."

/

I keep watching that video, and I think I might of added the MySQL correctly.

can somone tell me what to put pacifically put in

like whats my hostname/Username/database name?? I figured I know these but since its not letting me pass to step 3.

the error i have so far "*MySQL Error Occured*
2005: Unknown MySQL server host 'bstar' (1)"


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: php tutorial/help*



> how do I do the MySQL part? thx n advance


You need to ask your web host how to setup the mysql username/password database name. 

*Your mysql database name, username/password is private password stuff that you shouldn't post in a public forum.* Your webhost should have instructions on how to create a database using your control panel.

Here's a basic rundown...

Usually when you login to your website's control panel usually at yourwebsite.com/cpanel, there should be a link for MYSQL databases. You click on that link and create a database by typing in a database name in the "new database" box and click "create database"

After you create a database, you go back to that page where created the database and right under that is a spot where you can create a new username. So you type in a username and password and click "create user".

Then you need to give that new user "permissions" to work with the new database you created.

So on that same page where you created the username and database name, you scroll down a bit and it will say "add users to your databases".

You select the new user you created from the dropdown box and the new database you created under the dropdown box and make sure the privileges "ALL" checkbox is checked and click the "Add user to database" button.

Then make sure you have that username/password and database name you just created and put it into the cubecart installation screen in the correct fields. The "hostname" will usually just be: localhost


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks all for helping

"Congratulations! Your store has been installed successfully."

my last question is:

*IMPORTANT:* Your store will not function until the install directory has been deleted.

to me that means to delete my store folder?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> IMPORTANT: Your store will not function until the *install directory* has been deleted.
> 
> to me that means to delete my store folder?


No, that means to delete the "install directory", which is the directory (also known as the *folder*) specifically called "*/install*".

They probably could have used the term FOLDER instead of "directory" or been a bit more specific.


----------



## BriceD (Feb 21, 2007)

alright thanks, i guess the word directory threw me off.


----------



## JoeJon (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: php tutorial/help*



Rodney said:


> Exactly what kind of template  ? A website template composed of HTML files? A website template that is just an image file?



How could a website template be an image?

You mean a jpeg?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: php tutorial/help*



JoeJon said:


> How could a website template be an image?
> 
> You mean a jpeg?


Sometimes web designers design site layouts using Photoshop, Fireworks, etc.

It gives them a basic framework for the site layout and they will sometimes deliver to you just the photoshop PSD file for you to convert into an HTML template. Most designers will also convert the PSD image template into an HTML template that is ready to go, but some may charge extra for this service.


----------

